# A bit of retro fun



## Quokka (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't posted much here lately, mainly because I haven't been reading much. Now that I'm getting my nose back in the books I thought I'd put up a quick post for one of the side projects I was doing.

It's a mame cabinet that runs arcade games (mame), playstation one games (epsxe) and a jukebox. 

For those that don't know Mame is a pc program that emulates arcade games which allows you to have _almost_ any and all games on the one machine (depending on what your controls can handle).

The jukebox was a big bonus so it's a bit of a general entertainment machine. Considering I have no experience at all woodworking or with computers really I'm happy enough with how it's turned out and it's given us some good fun and laughs during the last few poker nights  and get togethers.

So for the what have you been playing thread it's been mainly Galaga, Frogger and a bit of the early Wipeout series thrown in .


----------



## Talysia (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow - Quokka, that's brilliant!  I'm impressed!


----------



## Cayal (Mar 16, 2010)

I want this.

Awesome.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 16, 2010)

Very well done Quokka. Nice looking cabinet that will be viewed with envious eyes by many here


----------

